# Grizz 700 Problems



## JonesGrizz111 (Jun 19, 2017)

First post on this site, I've came here many of time for my quad and now I'm wondering if I could get some more help. I have a 2008 Yamha Grizzly 700 that I Mud Race (nothing professionally just in a 700cc and below single cylinder restricted modification class.) Recently racing and just going through water my quad will cut off or at like its stuttering or something? Ive never had this problem and was wondering if anyone has seen this on a grizz or any atv and knows what is going on. Im not sure if its getting something where it shouldn't be getting something or what. Kinda clueless?? 

Thanks to anyone who might have any ideas!!

2008 Yamaha Grizzly 700
30" Silverbacks on 14" HD Wheels
Wild Boar Radiator Relocator with light bar
HMF Pipe with HMF Optimizer
Mudder Clutch Kit
Custom Clutch work done with a Stall Kit
LED under glow with sound activation


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Are those year models Carbed or EFI? If it's carbed, check all of your vent lines and boots... one of them may have a hole in it. If it's EFI, then the problem is probably electrical.

Try cleaning and putting a little dielectric grease on all electrical connectors that would be getting wet, as well as the spark plug boots.


----------



## JonesGrizz111 (Jun 19, 2017)

It's an FI. I'll try doing that, my brothers renegade is having electrical problems with his power commander because it has gotten wet. They told us to do the same thing with dielectric grease.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My Brute Force did the same thing back in the day... it was something under the seat, not sure which electrical plug but I cleaned and put a little DE grease on them all and it stopped.


----------

